# Trading Status: PRE_NR



## imajica (24 October 2006)

what does this mean?


thanks in advance


----------



## juddy (24 October 2006)

Pre-open, news received.

cheers


----------



## Sailor (24 October 2006)

On the ASX site there's a helpful page -- "status notes".


----------

